# Austin??



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

So does Austin the administrator have any chickens??


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

BantamHero said:


> So does Austin the administrator have any chickens??


Is it mandatory to have chickens to be here?


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

Surely not  !!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I do. I do not have much land but I keep four around for eggs and insect control. They technically belong to the other administrator, but I keep them.


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

Cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Why does Austin get the love?

I raise a whole flock of Red and Buffs and soon to have Sunrise Orps.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Good lord. You guys even share your chickens? Hmm, are you one and the same?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

chicken share ? is that like holiday time share lol


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

For them, It's like joint custody like I have with my ex-wife and my dogs!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

havasu said:


> Good lord. You guys even share your chickens? Hmm, are you one and the same?


Come to think of it, I've never seen them in the same room at the same time...


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

We can't stand each other anymore, that's one reason.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I believe I will resurrect the rumor again that Keith and Austin are one and the same!


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Is it really a rumor when you are the only one preaching it, isn't that more of a conspiracy?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Keith has been taking the break up badly...


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

havasu said:


> Good lord. You guys even share your chickens? Hmm, are you one and the same?


I think so sometimes.



havasu said:


> For them, It's like joint custody like I have with my ex-wife and my dogs!


Not really, he got tired of me asking for eggs every other day. This is the response. I also have an insect issue they cut down on, but I'm not on enough land to have more than a few.



Keith said:


> We can't stand each other anymore, that's one reason.


Grrrrrr....



Keith said:


> Is it really a rumor when you are the only one preaching it, isn't that more of a conspiracy?


Agreed, and I'm in on it.



fuzziebutt said:


> Keith has been taking the break up badly...


I'm glad to hear that. I thought I was alone.


----------

